# Interesting whiskey bottle "MOONSHINE" w/embossed face.



## Rob P. (Oct 5, 2015)

I dug this bottle up back in 1998, never have had any luck finding information on it. Nor have I ever seen another. It is embossed "MOONSHINE". Which is approximately 15 to 20 or so years before the term wood become common during prohibition. The seem stops at the applied lip, and the bottle would be a two piece BIM construction. If I were to put it in the sun it would purple up as it is already slightly doing so. Reverse side of the Moonshine embossing is M.F. & CO. Would really like to know if anyone has information on the company that made this and for my own personal knowledge, an estimate of value? Don't want to part with it, as I have a fond memory of just digging this bottle out of the ground. Thanks for any help! Rob


----------



## Rob P. (Oct 5, 2015)

Here's a couple more pics...........


----------



## Rob P. (Oct 5, 2015)

The day I took it out of the ground. Almost an hour worth of cutting through cedar roots to get to it........


----------



## Rob P. (Oct 5, 2015)

Because of the paneled shoulder and the strange neck shape, combined with the root mass, I thought for some time I was diiging out a kerosene lamp base. I was surprised when it turned out to be a bottle.


----------



## mikeya (Oct 5, 2015)

I wish i could help you Rob but no idea. But its a great find almost looks like some kind of back bar bottle to me.


----------



## Rob P. (Oct 5, 2015)

No problem mikeya! I've been searching for info on this bottle since I found it in 1998! I think its my best find ever, and that includes some somewhat common bitters, cures and poison bottles over the years. I've never been on a bottle forum before though, so maybe someone will come along even if its just to say "Hey, I found one of those too!" and give some idea just how far reaching this product may have been, depending on where they found it. Which, BTW, I found this in the south central part of Michigan's UP, where I used to live until 2006.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Cool find.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 6, 2015)

I like the bottle a lot, it's unusual like me. []  Just to make things correct and perhaps help identify (especially the age) and value it, are you sure the top is "APPLIED" and not "TOOLED"? By dating it you can narrow down the date of use / manufacture and perhaps look in local (to where you found it) directories. I believe all areas had them.Good Luck.       Jim


----------



## Rob P. (Oct 6, 2015)

Your correct botlguy, it is a "tooled" top. Been a few years since I was into the bottle scene! As for dating, it is pre ABM made, I would guess in the late 1890's to early 1900's at the end of the BIM two piece mold era. Rob


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried this is all I can come up with. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_whisky_brands


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 6, 2015)

Better than a kerosene lamp base for sure! With the popularity of moonshine, it should have a good value. Try google books , and enter the M.F.& Co. whiskey, Michigan 1900 , with the last zero replaced with the wildcard sign. Then prepare for what could be , several hours of digging thru, trade manuals from the turn of the last century! If you could find the complete name of the whiskey company using the link above , you would be more than halfway there!  Good luck.


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 7, 2015)

I think I found your whiskey on Pre-Pro. http://www.pre-pro.com/mi...vendor.php?vid=CVG7237   Super find and welcome to the forum ! ????.  Mitch


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 7, 2015)

Have to love that Moonshine label! Good work, Mitch. That's a great website, can't wait to look up my pre-pro. Whiskey bottles!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 7, 2015)

Can someone copy URL and put it in here for me, please? (I wanna see it. []) I am unable to access that site.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey Bear, Goodman's post just two above yours has the url, just click on it.........Andy   If that doesn't work just put pre pro.com into google and it will work


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 7, 2015)

Andy, you don't understand.[] I'm unable to access it because my computer's security blocks the site. [] LOL.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 7, 2015)

If that's the case, I don't think a url will do you any good, in my macaffey I can unblock a site maybe you can too.............Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 7, 2015)

I meant to go and do this:Click Open Full VersionClick Attach Image (picture icon)Go into Image URLGo to Pre-Pro siteRight-click on pic of bottleSelect Copy Image URL Paste URL in Image URL hereClick InsertSubmit Post.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 7, 2015)

I am puter illiterate to some degree, but I sent you a pm...........Andy


----------



## Rob P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, that is outstanding Mitch! Thank you very much for locating that information! All these years and now I finally have some answers. Glad I joined up! I never thought to look up under bourbon. Rob


----------



## tftfan (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice, been trying to figure this out for years.


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 8, 2015)

You're welcome Rob, just keep me in mind if you ever come up with another. ???? Would love to have one. My grandfather was a Pentecostal preacher who made moonshine into the 1980,s in his barn. Strictly for medicinal purposes of course ! ????.  Mitch


----------



## Kenneth Hawkins (Jul 8, 2020)

I have the same bottle and have tried for years to find any information about it, today I saw your picture of it and was happy to see the same bottle . Do you know what they are worth?


----------

